# Probleme manycam



## jeanmi57 (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Voila mon problème j'ai installer manycam mais il me convient pas donc j'ai décider de l'enlever.
Mais dans la configuration de la webcam dans  amsn version 0.98 le logiciel manycam apparait toujours alort que je les enlever de ma mon mac mini
Comment faire pour l'enlever définitivement de ma machine alort que j'ai utiliser cleanapp desinstaller amsn ect.
Merci pour vos reponce


----------



## schwebb (15 Novembre 2009)

Hello,

Les logiciels de désinstallation, c'est pas l'idéal.

Plusieurs possibilités pour rattraper le coup:
- aller voir sur le site du développeur de ton appli, voir quelle procédure de désinstallation est prévue
- en fonction de ça, peut-être réinstaller et redésinstaller proprement manycam
- sinon, faire une recherche avec Spotlight de tous les fichiers liés à manycam (recherche avec le nom de l'appli, le nom du développeur, etc.) et les corbeilliser.


----------



## jeanmi57 (15 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour votre réponse
Avec spotlight j'ai encore trouver un paquet de manycam je les enlever rien y fait toujours le même problème et je suis aller sur le site manycam et j'ai trouver en faite faut le réinstaller et le desinstaller avec ce logiciel j'essaye et je vous tient au courant


----------



## schwebb (15 Novembre 2009)

Effectivement, s'il y a un désinstallateur fourni, ça ira d'autant mieux. 

Oui, reviens nous dire, ça pourra toujours servir à quelqu'un.


----------



## jeanmi57 (15 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ton aide,j'ai réussi a le desinstaller avec succès en faite s'est avec le logiciel même qui faut le desinstaller tout et rentré dans l'ordre.
Bon maintenant bonne nouvelle j'ai telecharger amsn 0,98,1 nouvelle version et il gere le son mais la voie ressemble a une voie de robot et j'arrive pas ouvrir les ports sur ma 9 box


----------



## schwebb (15 Novembre 2009)

jeanmi57 a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide,j'ai réussi a le desinstaller avec succès en faite s'est avec le logiciel même qui faut le desinstaller tout et rentré dans l'ordre.
> Bon maintenant bonne nouvelle j'ai telecharger amsn 0,98,1 nouvelle version et il gere le son mais la voie ressemble a une voie de robot et j'arrive pas ouvrir les ports sur ma 9 box



Essaye Skype, c'est 12000 fois mieux qu'aMsn. 
Ou Google Talk, via un compte Gmail: stable, hyper léger, simple, efficace.

Pour ta 9 box, va voir l'aide... 9 box.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2009)

avec un avantage pour google
RIEN à installer
plus simple c'est difficile
( depuis peu: videoconference multiple)



*Note du modo :* et avec un forum mis là tout exprès pour parler de tout ça, mais manque de bol, ça n'est pas "Applications". On déménage !


----------

